

Ask HN: Which hosting service provider for Windows hosting? - anujkk

What are some of the best shared/vps hosting solutions for windows platform. I'm looking for something similar to webfaction/linode but for windows/.net.
======
jaz
If you need to just host a .NET website, there's Azure Websites [0], which has
a free plan.

[0] <http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/home/scenarios/web-sites/>

------
nreece
Have a few Hyper-V VPSs running with Ultima Systems
(<http://www.ultimasystems.net>) for a while. Been great so far.

------
WayneDB
Here are some decent options:

\- <https://appharbor.com/>

\- <http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/public/servers/pricing/>

\- <http://aws.amazon.com/windows/>

\- <http://www.hostgator.com/windows-hosting>

AppHarbor is not a VPS, it's managed application hosting, so you don't get to
touch the server itself. However, I found it to be a breeze to work with. Very
easy to build an ASP.NET MVC app and quickly get it into production. They are
basically managing the EC2 hosts and sharing them among their customers.
HostGator is also not a VPS, it's shared application hosting.

I don't think there's anything as cheap as Webfaction.

